# Descent of the Angels



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Introduction*

Leonatius Maximus, Captain of the Angels Encarmine 1st company turned to face his men, a beam of sunlight glinted off his white armour. Thick plates covered the muscular body of the Astartes, the power armour cast around his form as if it was a second skin. The plates a pearly white colour and his loin cloth and cape a deep rep. The artisan forged armour was beautifully engraved with droplets of blood and extravagant trims along the edge, gold and silver decoration hung from his pauldrons and protruded from his greaves and a set of raven black wings held strong off his ornate single thruster jump pack. His face was handsome and his skin was tanned and clean, deep blue eyes where inset into his head and platinum blonde hair flowed in the low breeze inside the temple. One thing was odd though, his men only caught a glimpse of it as his hair flickered like a tempered flame. A scar running from his right hand ear across his jaw line, no one usually saw it though his death mask, it was a wound he had gained whilst fighting Orks during the slaughtering of Warboss Lenni 'Massive-Lad' and his Waagh! on his home planet. 

Leonatius was a veteran of countless thousands of battles, slayings Orks, chaos, traitorous Imperial denizens and other filthy xeno's all alike. He had worked his way into the first company over the past 600 years. He spent a further 200 years in the first company before his promotion to captain after the death of the legendary captain Tyler whom died on Ellrayn VII during the siege of the capital city. After his promotion to captain the chapter master knew where his heir was heading, his favoured warrior, his champion he was destined to lead the sanguinary guard into the thick bloody mist of battle.


“Men today, we fight an enemy whom outnumber us 10’000 to one, but we will be triumphant, Numbers cannot desecrate sheer skill and superior prowess” spoke Leonatius in a stern voice before looking over his men who where clothed in the same artisan forged Artificier armour of the mighty Angels Encarmine chapter armoury, bearing the horrifically beautiful Death Masks, images of mighty Angels faces at there demise.
“For Sanguinus” the team roared as one.

The five men turned and looked around the golden temple, scrolls and artwork hung from the walls and a light breeze rolled over the marble floors and beams of light bounced off the polished floor and walls, lighting the entire hall up like an angelic palace.
Several hours passed before the god like men boarded their assault craft wielding their impressive glaive encarmine' and angelus pattern bolters strapped to their gauntlets, small wings crafted into the weapons made them even more beautiful.

The aircraft's engines roared and the craft shook violently as the thrusters engaged. The whirring noise of the metal work screeched as it spun around and scraped together, the ships engines rocked and vibrated the pistons crashing down. A single mighty boom shocked the ground below the craft as the engine jetted off the secluded moon and towards the unlucky victims of the Angels Encarmine.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Not bad. As I said, seems a bit like someone was watchng 300 when they wrote this .


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Alex said:


> Not bad. As I said, seems a bit like someone was watchng 300 when they wrote this .


Hey alex i was stuck for names  i will probably change his name when i cna find a different one :L haha


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

*Chapter 1 – Planet fall -*
The hull of the ship screamed in agony as the atmospheric pressure crushed the ceramite plating, the assault craft glinted through the midnight sky of Orpheus Prime looking like nothing more than a shooting star in the deep velvet blanket that held many star showers. Inside the metallic coffin lay the six Angels, a small twirling red light beamed overhead and left a dull glow on the behemoth’s inside. 

The armoured goliaths had their heads dipped in prayer, clad in artificer armour from head to toe and wearing the ominous death masks they all spoke in sync a prayer to the Emperor and to Sanguinus. Low musky voices that heralded a fine tuned soul of a warrior, never speaking more than they needed to, only uttering words when necessary. 

Leonatius was once a talkative and well humoured man, now he bowed his head in silence, never articulating more than necessary and only ever opening his lips to utter commands and orders to his men. None the less he led his angels into battle commanding them like a god, never faulting in his commands. The angels knew his ways and respected him. Maybe it was respect with just a touch of fear. 

“Planet Fall ETA...60 seconds” Crackled a wiry voice over the intercom before static cut off the transmission.
A final prayer was said and the men began to ready themselves as the pressure inside the cabin became greater and greater, the heat nearing unbearable temperatures even for the mighty Astartes. 

The clicks of bolters gave off no noise as everything was being drowned out by the explosion of sound inside. The light over head flashed amber twice, when it flashed green the men where safe to descend. 

“Green light.. go!” roared Leonatius before standing and seemingly swan diving out of the craft. As if choreographed the angels fluttered through the night sky as one, streaming through the high trees of Orpheus Prime and gracefully landing on the herbaceous ground. Leaves and twigs littered the floor along with a variety of shrubs and fungi. Echoing barks of the planets indigenous animals bounced around the woodland only to be halted by a sudden down pour of extreme rain. Crashing down through the heavy tree canopy like it was paper. But it virtually bounced off the perfectly crafted suits of armour surrounding the Angels.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Any C&C  ?


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of the name. Thy are both nice but they seem to clash to me. Other then that pretty good.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> I'm not a big fan of the name. Thy are both nice but they seem to clash to me. Other then that pretty good.


Any ideas of what could be changed about it? what could be included?

Also what names can i give him i was ridiculiously stuck with a name :L 

ste


----------

